# Something's going on with contractors



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

I've contacted 4 roofers in the last 3 weeks. Two came and said they would get back to me in a few days with an estimate, two I left a message on their answering devices. So far none have come forward with any quotes or indications they were interested in the job.

Also, as I mentioned in a  previous post, I emailed an exterior painting contractor who painted my next-door neighbors trim last year. I know he did it, because I got the company name off of the van and used that to look up the company. This was his reply:
_Unfortunately I’ve never done any work for a gentleman you named and I also have stopped doing residential projects. I’m moving to TN soon. _

A Facebook friend replied to my inquiry about masonry contractors in the area with a recommendation. I am still waiting to hear back from him.

Being in the boondocks makes it a small pool of local contractors from which to select.

My house is falling apart and it isn't because I haven't tried to get someone.

Admittedly I've had problems with almost everyone I've hired - they either get part way done and stop, or don't do what thay promised. I've taklen one to court who painted my front porch and after a few months the paint came off in sheets. I won the case, but winning and collecting are two different thinngs. Does that put me I on a contractor's blacklist or something?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2020)

Perhaps they don't want to spend money on petrol to get to your place and back home, and traveling time - if you're that far out in the boonies?


----------



## Knight (Jun 20, 2020)

Considering what you describe now & in previous posts, have you considered selling & using the profit to rent an apartment & storage space for your collectibles? 
No mowing, no questionable neighbors, no trash on your sidewalk & the other problems you experience.


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

That's why I try to deal with contractors within 10 miles which severly limits the list.


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

Knight said:


> Considering what you describe now & in previous posts, have you considered selling & using the profit to rent an apartment & storage space for your collectibles?



Every day. I probably couldn't get very much for my house in its current condition (you've seen the photos of it I'm sure) I did look into senior housing 2 years ago and I fell right in the crack between subsidized housing for which I am financially over-qualified and expensive places I can't afford.


----------



## Knight (Jun 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> That's why I try to deal with contractors within 10 miles which severly limits the list.


From the pics you post of your location you don't live in the boonies.


----------



## Knight (Jun 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> Every day. I probably couldn't get very much for my house in its current condition (you've seen the photos of it I'm sure) I did look into senior housing 2 years ago and I fell right in the crack between subsidized housing for which I am financially over-qualified and expensive places I can't afford.


Is moving to a location you could afford out of the question? We moved 2400 miles to live where we could enjoy life. Some thing like this
https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-search/Johnstown_PA


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

As much as I hate to say it, Deb, if you are somewhat out of the way of a majority of contractors, sweetening the pot may be your only option.

I do find it troubling that in a day and age when so many are hungry, there seems to me a limited number of people interested in doing the kind of work that needs doing in and around your home.

I would keep phoning around until you land someone who is qualified, able, willing, not afraid to work, and has quality references backing the jobs they have done. No references, no hire, that would be my adage, and NEVER pay upfront before work is started or completed.


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> NEVER pay upfront before work is started or completed.



Try to find somebody that doesn't want to be paid upfront. Most want at least 50% before they start.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> Try to find somebody that doesn't want to be paid upfront. Most want at least 50% before they start.


Unless they had squeaky clean and top-notch references, I'd tell them to stuff it.


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

Knight said:


> From the pics you post of your location you don't live in the boonies.



It's a small community but too far for a contractor living in a population center to give free estimates, or even come. I am 30 miles from Albany, so that would be a 60 mile round trip for anyone just on the chance I might hire him.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2020)

Seems too many people these days are "allergic" to work


----------



## win231 (Jun 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> Try to find somebody that doesn't want to be paid upfront. Most want at least 50% before they start.


10% down is the usual request.  Anyone who wants more is probably trying to rip you off.  Once they get 50%, they'll put you on the back burner when they get a bigger job.  You also should put in the contract:  "Time is of the essence" with an approximate completion date.


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Unless they had squeaky clean and top-notch references, I'd tell them to stuff it.


 Well, I'm not *THAT* rude  , I just don't hire those people, but like I said, there's not a huge base of handymen around here. Last year I even contacted Busy Bees about yard work - they wanted $3000 to cut weeds around the house foundation.


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Seems too many people these days are "allergic" to work


Probably many contractor businesses are tax write-offs. Or they manage to get a hangnail while working and claim permanent disability.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Seems too many people these days are "allergic" to work


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2020)

win231 said:


> 10% down is the usual request.  Anyone who wants more is probably trying to rip you off.  Once they get 50%, they'll put you on the back burner when they get a bigger job.  You also should put in the contract:  "Time is of the essence" with an approximate completion date.


Agreeing with what he  ^ said.  You don't want to pay an individual, and he vanishes without doing the job.


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

Yeah, try to pin one down on materials, workmanship and time frame. The contract I received from the handyman that painted the porch was "PAINT FRONT PORCH".


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> Well, I'm not *THAT* rude  , I just don't hire those people, but like I said, there's not a huge base of handymen around here. Last year I even contacted Busy Bees about yard work - they wanted $3000 to cut weeds around the house foundation.


It has nothing to do with being rude, it's about standing up for yourself and protecting what's yours. Handing money over to an otherwise perfect stranger to run off with, no one should ever buy into that, and those who seek to gouge people in the manner that you describe, I have no problem being rude with, because they have no problem being rude and running off with your money, leaving you high and dry, never to be seen or heard from again, or as Win, says, putting you on an extended waiting list while they enjoy spending your money.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> Yeah, try to pin one down on materials, workmanship and time frame. The contract I received from the handyman that painted the porch was "PAINT FRONT PORCH".


Prior to work commencing, you have the person you've hired write you out an itemized work-list, with an attached itemized cost for services list.


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

They probably don't want a paper trail. A few I've dealt with won't put anything on paper. You can use it against them in court. I learned that lesson with the porch painter.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

One thing dear husband and I learned a long time ago, you get what you pay for, and when it comes to any and all things construction related, paying for a qualified individual or outfit to do work for you is money well spent.

Hiring a weekend warrior, chances are good, that's the quality of work you'll receive, a slap-happy job with problems in the future.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Prior to work commencing, you have the person you've hired write you out an itemized work-list, with an attached itemized cost for services list.


That makes sense.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> They probably don't want a paper trail. A few I've dealt with won't put anything on paper. You can use it against them in court. I learned that lesson with the porch painter.


If that's their point of view, they're not the individuals you'd want working for you.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> They probably don't want a paper trail. A few I've dealt with won't put anything on paper. You can use it against them in court. I learned that lesson with the porch painter.


The ones who refuse to commit to a paper trail, aren't worthy of your time. Refuse to hire them, because chances are good, they're not qualified anyhow.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> If that's their point of view, they're not the individuals you'd want working for you.


You got that right.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> You got that right.


They're essentially saying they cheat on their taxes, and they don't want anything on paper that the homeowner could use in court after they do a lousy job.

Has integrity totally vanished?!?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> They're essentially saying they cheat on their taxes, and they don't want anything on paper that the homeowner could use in court after they do a lousy job.
> 
> Has integrity totally vanished?!?


That's exactly right, Janice. Sadly, I have come to the assumption that there are more of the shady type out there today, than genuine trustworthy types.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

Deb. Do you not know of anyone or have a neighbour in and around your hood, that would be willing to take on a few jobs around your home? It's not like they'd be working for free, you'd be paying them, but quite possibly you may be able to find someone right in your very vicinity that can turn-out better quality work than someone in the Yellow Pages. Just a thought...

What about posting an ad?


----------



## win231 (Jun 20, 2020)

A few months ago, a tree in my back yard fell.  Part of the tree's branches fell on my neighbor's balcony.  I called a tree service that I had hired previously.
When the foreman arrived, I showed him the tree & also told him I needed other brush trimming.  He quoted me $1,800.00.
They removed the tree & said they would come back the next day for the brush trimming.  Since I had hired them before & trusted them, I paid them in full.  The foreman wrote _"Paid in full pending brush trimming"_ on my invoice.

When no one showed up or called after 4 days, I called the company.  The owner said, _"The brush trimming was not included & it would be another $500.00.  _I reminded him that it was included & written on my invoice.  He said, _"That was my foreman's mistake."_
I said, "You won't be happy with the judge's ruling in court & you also won't be happy with my review I'll post."
He said, "If you post a bad review, I'll sue you."
I laughed, said_ "goodbye"_ & hung up.  I posted a detailed Yelp review that afternoon.
The next day, at 8:00am, his crew arrived & completed the brush trimming.  The foreman told me "The owner saw your review & threw a hissy fit in the office.  He is my father-in-law & he's a real prick."


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

win231 said:


> A few months ago, a tree in my back yard fell.  Part of the tree's branches fell on my neighbor's balcony.  I called a tree service that I had hired previously.
> When the foreman arrived, I showed him the tree & also told him I needed other brush trimming.  He quoted me $1,800.00.
> They removed the tree & said they would come back the next day for the brush trimming.  Since I had hired them before & trusted them, I paid them in full.  The foreman wrote _"Paid in full pending brush trimming"_ on my invoice.
> 
> ...


Awesome! And that's the way it's done, though because they attempted to rip you off, that would be the last of any business they'd ever see from me again.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2020)

win231 said:


> A few months ago, a tree in my back yard fell.  Part of the tree's branches fell on my neighbor's balcony.  I called a tree service that I had hired previously.
> When the foreman arrived, I showed him the tree & also told him I needed other brush trimming.  He quoted me $1,800.00.
> They removed the tree & said they would come back the next day for the brush trimming.  Since I had hired them before & trusted them, I paid them in full.  The foreman wrote _"Paid in full pending brush trimming"_ on my invoice.
> 
> ...


My point exactly- people have become lazy obnoxious idiots. 
Glad to hear it eventually worked out for you,


----------

